

Sweden is a small pond with a few big fish - subsystem
http://blog.brokep.com/2012/07/13/sweden-is-a-small-pond-with-a-few-big-fish/

======
Geekette
Wow, didn't realize Sweden was such a candidate for ending the phrase:
"something is rotten in the state of..."! Was floored to learn that:

\- Jurors in court cases appointed by the political parties in power.

\- Apparently, the current Minister of Justice doesn't see any conflict in the
fact that police officer involved in a ongoing corruption case has started
working for one of the sides.

\- The current Foreign Minister was recently a board member of a company being
investigated for genocide and has given conflicting statements about his
involvement.

